# Führerschein mit 16 ?



## Caps-lock (18. April 2012)

Moinsen,

ich hoffe, das Thema kann frei von Politik geklärt werden, auch wenn eine Partei (welche kann man in den Nachrichten nachlesen), das aufgeworfen hat.
Plan wäre es, dass Jugendliche mit 16 ihren Führeschein machen dürfen, um die Chance auf einen Ausbildungsplatz zu erhöhen.
Auto = mehr Reichweite = mehr mögliche Lehrstellen.
Als Kehrseite der Medaille dürfen unter 18 Jährige maximal 80 km/h fahren.

Ich stell mir das jetzt mal folgendermaßen vor:
1. jeder der nicht 100 km/h auf ner Landstraße fährt wird Leute dazu verführen zu überholen.
2. Überholen ist ein "gefährliches" Manöver
3. Jugendliche müssen morgens zur Arbeit, wie auch viele andere Leute
4. Morgens werden dann deutlich mehr Leute auf der Straße sein, die den Verkehr behindern, möglicherweise für mehr Unfälle sorgen oder eben dafür, dass Leute langsamer zur Arbeit kommen.

Auf Autobahnen wird das ganze noch gefährlicher, weil selbst für Lastwagen jemand der 80 fährt ein Überholgrund ist.
Und vor allem, wie will man das ganze testen... Autos drosseln, pauschal mal alle Leute anhalten die Jung aussehen und über 80 fahren ?

was ist eure Meinung hierzu


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2012)

Ich würde es nicht auf 16 herabsetzen. Ich denke, es gäbe einfach zuviele Unfälle etc.
Es gibt ja auch Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel. Da kann man sogar noch ein bisschen dösen.


----------



## Lari (18. April 2012)

Dagegen.
Ich bin ja generell für Beschränkungen für junge Autofahrer und allgemeine Beschränkungen auf z.B. Autobahnen. Haben sich in der letzten Zeit viele junge Autofahrer hier in der Region kaputtgefahren und fast immer war zum Teil massiv überhöhte Geschwindigkeit der Grund.
Und Auto als Grund für bessere Ausbildungsplatz-Chancen? Gibt noch Bus und Bahn und die paar Hundert die genau deswegen einen Ausbildungsplatz kriegen würden können wir denke ich mal außen vor lassen. Für das Allgemeinwohl


----------



## Teena (18. April 2012)

Führerscheinklasse S erlaubt es bereits mit 16 Jahren Vierrad Fahrzeuge(bis 350Kg Gewicht, also Quads zum Beispiel) zu fahren.
Führerscheinklasse Mofa ab 15, M und A1 ab 16. 

Sollen denn die Gefahren mit einem Auto höher als bei einem Mofa/Motorrad sein ? Für den Fahrer / Unfall-Beteiligten ?


----------



## Ogil (18. April 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass das mehr Probleme verursacht als loest, man denke nur an Kontrollierbarkeit, erhoehtes Verkehrsaufkommen mit langsameren Fahrern und eventuell hoeherer Unfallgefahr.

Zumal es auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein kann, dass ein Lehrling dann jeden Tag 100km zu seinem Ausbildungsplatz faehrt - das ist dann schliesslich nicht nur einfach Zeitaufwand sondern auch Kosten. Und im naeheren Bereich (ich sag mal 20km Radius z.B.) sollte man auch wie bisher mit oeffentlichem Nahverkehr oder Moped klar kommen. Ausserdem: Gibt es denn jetzt so oft den Fall, dass eine Lehrstelle nicht besetzt werden kann waehrend 50km weiter genau diese Lehrstelle haben will? Wenn nicht wuerde das Ganze im duemmsten Fall dazu fuehren, dass Lehrling A aus Stadt A eine Lehre in Stadt B antritt und Lehrling B aus Stadt B eine Lehre in Stadt A. Und beide dann jeden Tag lustig hin- und herfahren.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2012)

Teena schrieb:


> Sollen denn die Gefahren mit einem Auto höher als bei einem Mofa/Motorrad sein ? Für den Fahrer / Unfall-Beteiligten ?



Ja, die Gefahren sind für die Unfallbeteiligten höher. Zum einen verfügt ein 16-jähriger noch nicht über die erforderliche Lebenserfahrung (ein 18-jähriger übrigens auch nicht) um Gefahrensituationen schnell einschätzen zu können und reagiert daher falsch oder gar nicht. 

Und natürlich macht es einen Unterschied, ob ein Moped mit 80 Kilo Eigengewicht auf ein fremdes Auto knallt oder ein 5er BMW mit anderthalb Tonnen.


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

Spontan würde ich auch sagen nein.

Wenn ich mir die Jugendlichen um die 16 heute so anschaue, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das gut geht.
Mir selbst hätte ich es in dem Alter im Übrigen auch nicht zugetraut.
Finde 18 manchmal schon zu jung.


----------



## Caps-lock (18. April 2012)

Und vor allem ein 5er BMW bei dem der 16 Jährige dann doch mal 120 gefahren ist auf der Landstraße...

Hey Autofahrer im Ort ist 50 ....

Achso na wenn da ein Schild steht und es Gesetze gibt halte ich mich natürlich daran *aufsgastret*


----------



## Sethia (18. April 2012)

18-jährige sind in der Regel auch nicht viel weiter als 16-jährige... und ja, ein Jugendlicher mit 16 Jahren kann durchaus befähigt sein am Strassenverkehr teilzunehmen nachdem er eben einen Führerschein erlangte.

Begrenzung auf 80 macht allerdings keinen Sinn, auf 120 könnte ich mir da schon eher vorstellen. Extra Kontrollorgane (norm. Streife, vllt. ein Sonderzeichen am Auto des jungen Fahrers) brauchts mMn da nicht.


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2012)

Würds auf 21 setzen.


----------



## roroB4 (18. April 2012)

Hello..

Da unter 18 Jährige zum Teil nicht mal wissen ob sie bei Rot oder Grün über die Strasse gehen dürfen (Erwachsene nicht ausgenommen), halte ich sehr wenig davon so junge Menschen auf die sowieso schon überfüllten Straßen loszulassen.

Was will ein Jugendlicher in dem Alter.....Saufen....Party....Spass....!!!! 
Solch eine Regelung wäre nur denkbar wenn das Gesetzliche Alter um Alkohol zu konumieren auf 18-21 Jahre angehoben wird, und die Strafen bei Verkehrsdelikten erheblich angehoben werden. (Siehe USA)

Meine Meinung gilt nicht allen Jugendlichen (aber zumindest min.70%). Wenn ich an meine Zeit von 16-21 zurückdenke.....puh....


mfg


----------



## Legendary (18. April 2012)

Führerschein ab 16? 

NEIN!

Warum? Hat mehrere Gründe, unter anderem musste ich vor Jahren auch warten bis ich 18 war. Irgendwann kann man dann sagen warum nicht Schein mit 15, mit 16 hats ja auch geklappt. Oder mit 14 usw... Oo


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Warum? Hat mehrere Gründe, unter anderem musste ich vor Jahren auch warten bis ich 18 war.



Ich musste damals warten, also sollen gefälligst auch alle anderen warten 
Natürlich kein gutes Argument aber ich kann dich verstehen.


----------



## Kamsi (18. April 2012)

mit 16 ist man ja noch nichtmal ausgewachsen ^^ wie sollen die kinder da nur ans die pedalen im auto kommen


----------



## Legendary (18. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich musste damals warten, also sollen gefälligst auch alle anderen warten
> Natürlich kein gutes Argument aber ich kann dich verstehen.



Ist mir klar. Wie gesagt...mit 16 einen Führerschein für ein Auto zu besitzen halte ich auch so grundsätzlich nicht für gut. Die 18-jährigen posen schon genug rum und rasen wie die Irren, da brauchen wir nicht noch mehr Gestörte auf unseren Straßen.


----------



## Potpotom (18. April 2012)

Also mal ernsthaft Leute... die meisten Unfälle mit Schwerstverletzten und sogar Toten gehen doch sicherlich nicht auf 18-jährige Fahranfänger zurück, oder? Das Fahranfänger gefährdeter sind einen Unfall zu produzieren ist sicherlich klar, aber ganz sicher nicht deswegen weil sie rücksichtslos, dumm, agressiv oder schlicht verrückt sind sondern schlicht weil die Erfahrung fehlt.

Würde mich schon mal interessieren wie da die Statistik aussieht... denke da schauts für uns "erfahrene, stets besonnene und reaktionsschnelle" Autofahrer ziemlich düster aus.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. April 2012)

völliger schwachsinn

mit 16 hast du einfach noch nicht die mittel um dir ein Auto leisten zu können.


----------



## Legendary (18. April 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> völliger schwachsinn
> 
> mit 16 hast du einfach noch nicht die mittel um dir ein Auto leisten zu können.



Das bezahlt doch heutzutage sowieso Papi und Mami dachte ich? Da heult der pubertierende Justin einfach seinem Vater die Ohren voll und der unterschreibt dann nen Leasingvertrag für nen Audi A4, Papas Rotznase soll ja schließlich standesgemäß von A nach B kommen.


----------



## Ol@f (18. April 2012)

Welche Argumente sprechen denn sonst noch für einen Führerschein ab 16? 

Das Argument mit 'mehr Reichweite' finde ich eher bescheiden. Jemand, der mit 16 Jahren eine Ausbildungsstelle sucht, wird sich vermutlich kein Auto leisten könnnen. 
Nehmen wir aber nun an, dass er es kann: Dann sollte man sich fragen, ob es sich überhaupt rentiert (Dauer / Kosten / ökologisch), da man mit ÖPNV mit Sicherheit auch dorthin gelangen kann. Wesentlicher Aspekt wird dann eben auch die Fahrdauer sein: Ist mit dem Auto überhaupt gewährleistet, dass man schneller ankommt (morgendlicher Berufsverkehr)? Des Weiteren ist dieser Jemand von einer Ausbildungsstelle abhängig, da er sonst nichts hat. Das heißt, würde er auf die Ausbildungsstelle verzichten, aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es eben ein bisschen länger dauert um dorthin zu gelangen?


----------



## tear_jerker (18. April 2012)

da der vorschlag von einer konservativen partei wie der cdu kommt denke ich, dass das eher ein manöver ist, um junge leute als wähler einzufangen. man hat gesehen wie viel sowas bringen kann. noch dazu wird kurz vor den wahlen jetzt auch wieder über eine rentenerhöhung gesprochen. das ist alles wahlkampf


----------



## Ellesmere (18. April 2012)

Ok- dann oute ich mich...Ich bin dafür! Was spricht denn tatsächlich dagegen? Ich musste auch warten ist jetzt ein bischen blöd als Argument!   Zu teuer? Wer es sich nicht leisten kann macht den Führerschein halt später. Ist doch bislang auch so. Mit 16 hat man noch nicht soviel Verstand, wie ein 18 jähriger -kann Gefahren nicht so einschätzen? Ich bitte euch...Das ist wohl ein bissel bescheu...^^
Was spricht dafür? In der Stadt mit gut ausgebauten Nahverkehr nicht viel. Aber denkt mal an die ländlicheren Gegenden. Ob der Filius mit dem Rad oder dem Auto zur Schule/Ausbildungsstelle fährt ist schon ein Unterschied und jetzt kommt bestimmt wieder einer der sagt: " Hat mir damals auch nicht geschadet!" Stimmt, aber das gleiche sagte mein Opa auch von Schulgängen im tiefsten Winter - ohne Schuhe und 20 km weit weg!


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. April 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also mal ernsthaft Leute... die meisten Unfälle mit Schwerstverletzten und sogar Toten gehen doch sicherlich nicht auf 18-jährige Fahranfänger zurück, oder?



Junge Fahrer - 10% Bevölkerungsanteil, 25% der Verkehrstoten, 20% der Verletzten.

Grüße aus dem Verkehrsministerium.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. April 2012)

versicherungen wirds freuen, möchte mir nicht vorstellen mit was man da für beiträgen einsteigt^^


----------



## Ellesmere (18. April 2012)

Das heisst jetzt ja nicht, das sie auch die Unfälle verursacht haben...   Vielleicht ist die Konstitution bei jungen Fahrern einfach generell schlechter ...


----------



## Potpotom (18. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Junge Fahrer - 10% Bevölkerungsanteil, 25% der Verkehrstoten, 20% der Verletzten.
> 
> Grüße aus dem Verkehrsministerium.


Welche Altersgruppe fällt da unter "junge Fahrer" und wie hoch ist der Anteil derer an den Führerscheinbesitzern? Der Bevölkerungsanteil ist hier ja unerheblich. 

EDIT: laut statistischem Bundesamt:

Altersgruppe der 18-24-jährigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. April 2012)

Man kann nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Gibt solche und solche Jugendliche. Nicht alle 18-jährigen sind Proleten und haben einen Bleifuß. Denke bei den 16-jährigen wirds da nicht anders sein.

Führerschein mit 16 hat Vor- und Nachteile. Man kann nicht pauschal ja oder nein sagen. Zum einen sehe ich hier den größten Nachteil aber darin, dass die ohnehin schon verstopften Straßen dadurch noch voller werden, vorallem in Großstädten wie zB hier in Berlin. Da ist es zu den Rush Hours so gerammelt voll, voller gehts fast garnicht mehr, würde man meinen. Dinge wie erhöhtes Unfallrisiko durch mangelnde Erfahrung, sehe ich hier noch nichtmal als so problematisch. Sicher sollte die Drosselung auf 100km/h, statt 80km/h, angehoben werden, um die schon angesprochenen Risiken durch Überholen zu minimieren.

Die größten Vorteile, die ich hier sehe, sind zum einen die Steigerung der persönlichen Lebensqualität (mehr Freiheiten, mehr Mobilität, mehr Flexibilität, ...) und zum anderen die wirtschaftlichen Vorteile (staatliche Mehreinnahmen durch KFZ-Steuern, Treibstoff, Automobilbranche, dadurch Steigerung des Bruttosozialprodukts, etc).

Bin generell dafür. Aber nur unter bestimmten Auflagen, wie zB Drosselung auf 100km/h.


----------



## Lari (18. April 2012)

Ich denke bis 25 ist man ein junger Fahrer, ab da wird auch die Autoversicherung günstiger 

Aber 16 Jahre... Generation Komasaufen mit Autoschlüssel, wie schön 
Edit: und da es aktuell ist...
Heute ein toter 24 Jähriger, aber noch unbekannte Unfallursache. November letzten Jahres hat ein 24 jähriger mit 3 jüngeren Mitfahrern bei 170 km/h auf der 70er Straße die Kontrolle verloren und noch ein entgegenkommendes Auto mit in den Tod genommen.
Ich denke, wenn 16 Jährige jetzt auch noch Auto fahren dürfen, dann würde die Zahl der jungen, verunglückten Fahrern nochmal deutlich steigen.


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> völliger schwachsinn
> 
> mit 16 hast du einfach noch nicht die mittel um dir ein Auto leisten zu können.


Also das Geld sollte nun echt nicht der Streitpunkt sein. Wer sichs leisten kann wirds tun und wer nicht, der nicht, so einfach ist das. Ich war 20 als ich meinen Führerschein gemacht hab, etwa die Hälfte meiner Freunde machte ihn mit 18 und die andere Hälfte erst später.


----------



## Potpotom (18. April 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich denke bis 25 ist man ein junger Fahrer, ab da wird auch die Autoversicherung günstiger
> 
> Aber 16 Jahre... Generation Komasaufen mit Autoschlüssel, wie schön
> Edit: und da es aktuell ist...
> ...


Da steige ich mit ein...

Gestern hat eine 45-jährige mit ihrem Auto 3 andere Menschen (darunter ein 8-jähriger Junge und ein Neugeborenes) in den Tod gerissen weil sie zu schnell in einer Kurve war. Die Woche davor starb ein 35-jähriger der meinte die enge Autobahnauffahrt kann man nahezu ungebremst mitnehmen etc.pp.

Uh. 

Klar würde die Zahl der Unfallopfer steigen... kommen schliesslich mehr Verkehrsteilnehmer hinzu. Ebenso wie sie sinken würde wenn man nur zw. 30 und 60 Auto fahren dürfte. 

Das mag komisch klingen... aber rein statistisch gehen die Verkehrsunfälle mit jungen Fahrern ja signifikant zurück, da könnte man schon auf die Idee kommen das auf gestiegenes Verantwortungsbewusstsein zurück zu führen.


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

roroB4 schrieb:


> Was will ein Jugendlicher in dem Alter.....Saufen....Party....Spass....!!!!
> 
> mfg






Lari schrieb:


> Ich denke bis 25 ist man ein junger Fahrer, ab da wird auch die Autoversicherung günstiger
> 
> Aber 16 Jahre... Generation Komasaufen mit Autoschlüssel, wie schön



*lach* Man kann *hier* generell nicht von der Allgemeinheit ausgehen. Ich bin 17, war noch nie betrunken und habe es auch nicht vor. Für mich würde/wäre ein Führerschein mit 16 vorteilhaft, da ich aufm Dorf wohne und sehr schlechte Anbindung habe. Wobei ich (zumindestens bei mir) die Drosslung eher schlecht sehe, weil *ich* im Alter von 16 schon über 18 geschätzt wurde, man müsste also ein "Signal" am Fahrzeug haben. Geschweige denn könnte ich und meine Familie mir weder ein Auto noch die Entstehenden Umkosten, bezahlen.


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> EDIT: laut statistischem Bundesamt:
> [...]




Interessant, demnach geht der Trend der Unfälle ja zurück? 



H2OTest schrieb:


> *lach* Man kann *hier* generell nicht von der Allgemeinheit ausgehen. *Ich bin 17, war noch nie betrunken und habe es auch nicht vor.*



Sehr löblich, aber ob und wielange du das durchhälst ist die nächste Frage. ^^


Ich persönlich hab den Führerschein mit 18 von meinen Eltern bezahlt bekommen und bin seit dem nie wieder ne längere Tour Auto gefahren.
Das ist jetzt bald 10 Jahre her und ich fahre nur Fahrrad solange ich inner Großstadt wohne. Erreiche damit alles problemlos, solange mir keiner das bike klaut (kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl^^).

Glaube nicht dass es viele leute gibt, die mit 16 ein Auto haben müssen um zur Arbeit zu kommen. Das sind die allerwenigsten.


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

Normalerweise fahr ich ja auch Rad nur im Winter geht das halt schlecht


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Normalerweise fahr ich ja auch Rad nur im Winter geht das halt schlecht



Im Winter fahr ich auch net immer... wenns halt eisig glatt ist oder so kalt dass einem trotz ganzkörperkondom die Eier abfrieren. ^^


----------



## madmurdock (18. April 2012)

Genau wegen Deinen genannten Gründen ist der Plan mit der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt.

Von der Ausbildung her ist man ja auf dem gleichen Stand, da wohl genau die selbe Prüfung verlangt wird wie auch mit 17/18. Bei den aktuellen Kosten werden die meisten Eltern eh davon absehen dem Kind ein gedrosseltes Auto zu schenken (Das normale Auto der Eltern darf ja wohl nicht genutzt werden), so dass hier wohl nur früh berufstätige (Ausbildung) oder verwöhnte reiche Drecksblagen eins kriegen.

Man kann das Limit ja auf 16 (wie in Amiland) senken, jedoch sollte man wenn dann nicht auf so ne dämliche Idee kommen eine so übertriebene Drosselung einzuführen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre Sondergenehmigungen zu erteilen, falls wirklich ein Auto erforderlich ist (Arbeit/Schule mehr als 10 km weg), da die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel unzureichend sind.


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das bezahlt doch heutzutage sowieso Papi und Mami dachte ich? Da heult der pubertierende Justin einfach seinem Vater die Ohren voll und der unterschreibt dann nen Leasingvertrag für nen Audi A4, Papas Rotznase soll ja schließlich standesgemäß von A nach B kommen.



Wenn ich das tun würde, holt mein Vater sicher eine alte Rostlaube aus Old McDonalds Schuppen, voller Rost und total kaputt und drückt mir Werkzeug in die Hand.


----------



## Legendary (18. April 2012)

Da hat sich jemand geoutet


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2012)

schön wärs


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. April 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Das heisst jetzt ja nicht, das sie auch die Unfälle verursacht haben...   Vielleicht ist die Konstitution bei jungen Fahrern einfach generell schlechter ...


Ich hoffe, da steckt eine Portion Sarkasmus und Ironie dahinter. Denn genau dort liegt die Hauptursache für die erhöhten Unfallzahlen: Risiken nicht wahrhaben zu wollen und Selbstüberschätzung.
Fahranfänger, egal welchen Alters, sind ohnehin mangels Erfahrung anfälliger. Ein _junger_ Fahranfänger hat zudem meist eine höhere Risikobereitschaft, das liegt wohl in der Natur des Erwachsenwerdens.
*70% der 18 bis 20-jährigen sind* *Verursacher* *aller Unfälle* mit Personenschäden.




Potpotom schrieb:


> wie hoch ist der Anteil derer an den Führerscheinbesitzern? Der Bevölkerungsanteil ist hier ja unerheblich.



Gemeint ist der Anteil 'Junger Fahrer' an allen Führerscheinbesitzern. 



> Interessant, demnach geht der Trend der Unfälle ja zurück?


Ja, erfreulicherweise. Das 'Warum' wäre interessant. Bessere Fahrschulausbildung? Bessere Autos (Airbag usw)? Straßenseitig eine höhere Sicherheit (Umgehungsstraßen, Leitplanken)? Zu hohe Spritpreise? Besseres Risikobewusstsein?


----------



## Ellesmere (18. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hab den Führerschein mit 18 von meinen Eltern bezahlt bekommen und bin seit dem nie wieder ne längere Tour Auto gefahren.
> Das ist jetzt bald 10 Jahre her und ich fahre nur Fahrrad solange ich inner Großstadt wohne. Erreiche damit alles problemlos, solange mir keiner das bike klaut (kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl^^).



Somit bist Du fast 28 und hast kaum Fahrpraxis...ich glaub nicht, das Du jetzt nur weil Du älter bist, ein besserer Fahrer bist, als ein 16 jähriger... 

Im übrigen wird es so sein, dass diese jungen Fahrer-genauso wie die jetzt 17jährigen- eine Begleitung haben müssen. Und wenn unsere Freundin aus der "Verkehrsstatistik" noch hier ist (auf "aufgeraucht" schiel...^^) sollte sie uns bestätigen können, dass die Zahl der verunglückten Fahranfänger, durch das begleitet Fahren abgenommen hat!
Wenn man jetzt an diese Regelung noch einen Gesundheits-Check für über 75jährige anschliessen könnte, so würde sich das Verkehrsaufkommen und auch die Anzahl der Unfälle nevelieren 

Edith: 
Grad gesehen, das Aufgeraucht noch da ist  Und natürlich war das sarkastisch gemeint! Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast....^^


----------



## Ogil (18. April 2012)

Wenn es darum geht den Jugendlichen zu ermoeglichen morgens zu ihrer Lehrstelle zu kommen, ist ja wohl eine Begleitung keine Option - weil die koennte den Jugendlichen ja sonst auch einfach hinfahren.


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Somit bist Du fast 28 und hast kaum Fahrpraxis...ich glaub nicht, das Du jetzt nur weil Du älter bist, ein besserer Fahrer bist, als ein 16 jähriger...



Das hab ich ja auch nie behauptet! 

Ich wollte eigentlich nur beschreiben wie es ohne Auto klappen kann... nicht muss. Und schon gar nicht dass ich besser fahre als irgendjemand sonst.
Ich weiß nicht mal ob ich überhaupt noch vernünftig fahren könnte nach den ganzen Jahren.


----------



## Ellesmere (18. April 2012)

Auch heute ist es so, das Fahranfänger mit 17 Jahren den Führerschein machen können und dann das 1.Jahr nur in Begleitung fahren dürfen. Was ändert sich somit groß? Ein 17 jähriger darf mit seinem Auto dann alleine fahren und das nachdem er ein komplettes Jahr mit Begleitung gefahren ist... Tut doch nicht so, als ob 16jährige noch komplett verblödet und von ihren Hormonen fehlgeleitet werden. Es gibt solche und solche....Aber die gibt es auch mit 20 oder 24 noch (um in der Kategorie "Junger Fahrer" zu bleiben).
Edit:


Konov schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja auch nie behauptet!
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur beschreiben wie es ohne Auto klappen kann... nicht muss. Und schon gar nicht dass ich besser fahre als irgendjemand sonst.
> Ich weiß nicht mal ob ich überhaupt noch vernünftig fahren könnte nach den ganzen Jahren.



Schön, schön^^ Und ich wollt nur schreiben , das ein 16 jähriger nicht unbedingt schlechter fahren muss als ein 28jähriger ohne Fahrpraxis. 

Und einen 17 jährigen (ausgehend von dem Modell, das er ein Jahr in Begleitung fahren muss...) wird es natürlich enorm von Nutzen sein, wenn er ohne Begleitung in diesem Fall, zu seiner Arbeitstelle/schule/ what ever fahren kann. Und somit ist es schon eine Option @Ogil


----------



## Ogil (18. April 2012)

Bei den Vorschlaegen von der CDU geht es aber garnicht um begleitetes Fahren sondern allgemein ab 16 - mit Beschraenkung der Maximalgeschwindigkeit. Begleitetes Fahren finde ich im Grunde gut (weil die Idee ist dass der "erfahrene Fahrer" die Augen mit offen haelt und auf Gefahrensituationen hinweist die sich abzeichnen) - wobei es freilich auch immer drauf ankommt wer da mit im Auto sitzt. Wenn der Vater beim Fahren schreit "Gib Gas - sonst komm ich zu spaet zum Kegelabend!" ist das sicher weniger hilfreich...


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. April 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Somit bist Du fast 28 und hast kaum Fahrpraxis...ich glaub nicht, das Du jetzt nur weil Du älter bist, ein besserer Fahrer bist, als ein 16 jähriger...



Es lässt sich dennoch nicht wegdiskutieren, dass 70% aller Unfälle mit Personenschaden durch 18 bis 20-jährige verursacht werden.

Eine beeindruckende Zahl und wer in diese Altersgruppe passt auch nur einen Hauch von Verstand besitzt, nimmt das zur Kenntnis und schaltet im _halb_wahrsten Sinne des Wortes mal einen Gang runter.
Man ist ja schon froh, wenn auf dem Weg zum eigenen Holzkreuz nicht noch Unschuldige mitgenommen werden.


----------



## Ellesmere (18. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Vorschlaegen von der CDU



Warum sollten sie jetzt von einem "erfolgreichem " Modell umschwenken auf "Juhu- lassen wir alle 16 jährigen mit einem gedrosseltem Auto umher fahren?



> Es lässt sich dennoch nicht wegdiskutieren, dass 70% aller Unfälle mit Personenschaden durch 18 bis 20-jährige verursacht werden.




Nun gut- Alternative ist Führerschein ab 21 (wobei ich 70% aller Unfälle mit Personenschaden so nicht glauben kann, zumindest was den Verursacher anbelangt )


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. April 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> (wobei ich 70% aller Unfälle mit Personenschaden so nicht glauben kann, zumindest was den Verursacher anbelangt )


Sei nicht so bockig   

Aber ob wir hier das Für und Wider besprechen oder nicht. Dazu wird es in absehbarer Zeit nicht kommen. 
Ramsauer sagt "Unfug!" Und da teilt er ausnahmsweise mal die Meinung mit Fahrlehrern, ADAC und anderen Verkehrskompetenzen.


----------



## Xidish (18. April 2012)

Irgendwie hat der Plan dieser Partei imo doch nur einen Sinn.
Wie bekommen wir jetzt schnell Nachwuchs - der den weit überteuerten Sprit kauft, damit wir somit noch mehr Fahrer abzocken können. 

Denn ansonsten passt diese Idee nicht dazu, daß man gerade die angeblich zweitstärksten Unfallverursacher (unsere "Alten") durch regelmäßige Fahrtests auslichten will.
Ich selber finde 16 Jahre zum Führen eines Autos eindeutig zu früh.
Wie hier schon genannt wurde, Selbstüberschätzung, Coolness, Mangel am Erkennen von Gefahren, wie Reagieren bei Gefahren etc. sind noch nicht so ausgeprägt.
Obewohl ältere Fahranfänger nicht anders sind, haben sie aber imo schon ausgeprägtere Eigenschaften, wie ein "Pupertärer".

Und unsere Jugend soll mal nicht so faul sein!
Es gibt Fahrräder (ja das mit den 2 runden Dingern + Pedale^^) + öffentliche Verkehranbindungen oder Mitfahrgelegenheiten.
Ich bin damals zu meiner Lehrzeit ca 7 km bei Wind & Wetter geradelt (auch bei 30cm Neuschnee + Eis etc.)- und ich habe es überlebt.

Und manchmal denke ich auch, wir haben schon genug Schrott auf den Straßen.

Nachdem die "Alten" nun zu Tests herangezogen werden sollen (laut Idee) -
hätte ich ja eher vermutet, daß das Einstiegsalter beim Führerschein auf 21 Jahre gesetzt werden würde.

ps.
Die Unfallzahlen sind nicht weniger geworden, weil alle Fahrer besser geworden sind.
Das ist eher den ganzen positiven Neuerungen in der Automobilindustrie, im Verkehr etc. zuzuschreiben.

pps.


aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Es lässt sich dennoch nicht wegdiskutieren, dass 70% aller Unfälle mit Personenschaden durch 18 bis 20-jährige verursacht werden.


Wo nimmst Du eigentlich diese Prozentzahl her?
Ich habe da eben was ganz anderes gelesen (vom ADAC) - jedenfalls für 2010.
Insgesamt sind da 184638 Unfälle registriert.

Demnach sind die meisten Unfallbeteiligungen (woraus sich auch in etwa die Verursacher ergeben) wie folgt:

männlich

Altersgruppe 45-55 -> 66731
Altersgruppe 35-45 -> 64348
Altersgruppe 25-35 -> 59726
Altersgruppe 21-25 -> 30970
Altersgruppe 18-21 -> 28055 oo

Ab Alter 55 wirds sogar wieder weniger , aber immer noch weitaus mehr wie die Jüngsten

Bei den Frauen sind die Zahlen nur ca halb so hoch.


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wo nimmst Du eigentlich diese Prozentzahl her?


Ich war zugegebenermaßen ungenau. Kommt wohl davon, dass mir nebenher ein Gespräch über die Verfassungswidrigkeit des 'Erhöhten Beförderungsentgeltes' (40 Euro Schwarzfahrerpauschale) aufgedrängt wurde. Das macht stark schläfrig.

Junge Fahranfänger verschulden 70% aller Unfälle mit Personenschäden, _in denen sie verwickelt waren.

_Zahlen fallen je nach Statistik unterschiedlich aus, da auch unterschiedliche Faktoren beleuchtet werden. Die Zahlen, die du gepostet hast, sind dennoch bemerkenswert, da nur 10% aller KfZ-Fahrer als U25 gelten, aber demnach mit 23,6% beteiligt sind. Also mehr als doppelt so häufig - anders ausgedrückt, da die Zahl mehr sagt: ihr Unfallrisiko liegt bei 230% gemessen an anderen Altergruppen.

Zahlen aus Berlin besagen, dass Autofahrer zwischen 18 und 24 Jahren für 59% _aller_ Unfälle verantwortlich sind. Keine Ahnung, wie hoch ihr Anteil an den Führerscheininhabern ist. (quelle: welt.de)

In der Statistik fehlen Senioren. Auch die schneiden nicht gut ab. Gemessen an der Menge autofahrender Senioren, bauen die überproportional viele Bagatellunfälle (Parkunfälle oder beim Zeitlupenabbiegen)

Rechnet man aus deiner Statistik Blechschäden raus (mag die Versicherungen interessieren. Das Hauptinteresse meiner Kollegen aus dem Verkehrssicherheitsreferat gilt den Verletzten und Toten.) und nimmt nur Unfälle mit Personenschäden, steigt der Anteil der jungen Fahrer als Verursacher signifikant.

Es geht ja nicht darum, junge Fahranfänger zu Deppen zu degradieren. Aber in ihrer Altergruppe gibt es prozentual die meisten Verkehrsopfer. Das kann man mit Gesamtzahlen schönreden, den Handlungsbedarf kann aber kann man nicht wegreden - in ihrem Interesse.
Wir schicken junge Frauen im Engelskostüm auf die Straße, die den Slogan "Lieber sicher, lieber leben" propagieren, lassen von der DEKRA Baumunfälle simulieren, indem Autos aus einiger Höhe auf Balken fallen gelassen werden. Da wird viel Geld verpulvert, aber kaum was erreicht. Leider.

Es geht nicht ums Nörgeln, Besserwissen und Bevormunden. Es geht schlicht und einfach um weniger Tote und Verletzte. 



> Und manchmal denke ich auch, wir haben schon genug Schrott auf den Straßen.


Eine sehr genaue Beobachtung: der erste Artikel ;-)


----------



## Xidish (18. April 2012)

@ aufgeraucht

Da ich nicht alle Zahlen herausgeschrieben habe - hier noch die komplette Liste.
Nicht das es durch meinen Post den Anschein hat, die Statistik höre bei 55 auf. 

-> ADAC: Unfälle nach Alter und Geschlecht

Und ja, es ist nur eine Statistik seitens des ADAC - also bei weitem nicht unbedingt die gesamte Statistik.


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. April 2012)

Wenn der ADAC nur Zahlen seiner Kunden nimmt, bleibt offen, wieviele Fahranfänger sich eine Mitgliedschaft gönnen.

Meine anfängliche 70% Zahl stammte von einem Verband der Versicherer. Ein Powerpoint-Chart mit dem Punkt "70%...".
Ich fand die Zahl brauchbar, da Versicherer ja doch einen ganz guten Überblick über Unfallfolgen und Verursacher haben.

Ich finde sie hier nicht wieder, sollte aber im Verlaufsordner meines Arbeitsrechners zu finden sein. Mal schauen, was genau hinter dieser Zahl steckt. Und mal fragen, was für Zahlen meine Kollegen haben.

(PS. Ich muss kein anderes Wort sooft bezüglich Groß-/Kleinschreibung korregieren, wie das Wort 'Zahl'. Unheimlich... damit verzieh ich mich mal schnell in den Geisterthread


----------



## Ogil (18. April 2012)

Naja - dass 81% der Autos junger Fahrer erhebliche Maengel haben, halte ich eher fuer eher uebertrieben. Der Artikel klingt fuer mich auch eher nach "Uhh - boese alte Autos! Kauft lieber neue Autos aus dt. Produktion, unser Sponsor freut sich!". Vor allem da das so dargestellt wird, als waere der Hauptgrund, dass die Autos im Durchschnitt ueber 11 Jahre alt sind. Auch ein altes Auto kann sicher sein - Reifen, Bremsen, funktionierende Beleuchtung usw. haben ja wohl nix mit dem Alter des Autos zu tun. Mein Auto ist 23 Jahre alt und hat keine Sicherheitsmaengel.

Wenn das ein so grosses Problem darstellt, sollte man vielleicht ueberlegen das Ganze besser zu kontrollieren. Hier muss das Auto alle 12 Monate zur MOT (Gegenstueck zur TUEV-Hauptuntersuchung) anstatt alle 2 Jahre. Wenn einen die Polizei mit untauglichen Reifen anhaelt gibt es ganz fix Punkte - 3 Stueck pro Reifen, bei einem Satz ohne Profil ist die Fahrerlaubnis also schon so gut wie weg. Da ueberlegt man sich gut ob man das riskiert oder doch lieber in neue Reifen investiert.

PS: Ich glaube mein zu haeufiges Wort ist "eher" - das wird mir dann eher frueher als spaeter unheimlich


----------



## madmurdock (19. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ja, erfreulicherweise. Das 'Warum' wäre interessant. Bessere Fahrschulausbildung? Bessere Autos (Airbag usw)? Straßenseitig eine höhere Sicherheit (Umgehungsstraßen, Leitplanken)? Zu hohe Spritpreise? Besseres Risikobewusstsein?



Wieso sollte der Unterricht anders sein als vor 10 bis 30 Jahren? Man hat halt seine 15 bis 30(+) Fahrstunden und macht momentan das selbe wie der Papa vor 25 Jahren.

Eine Verbesserung wäre wohl ein Fahrsimulator, Fahrtrainings mit verschiedenen Bodenbelägen, Ausweichtrainings, Kurvenfahrten, wo man genau erfährt, wann die Zentrifugalkraft den Haftungskooeffizienten aushebelt etc etc. Aber davon habe ich noch nie gehört, es sei denn man macht ne Stuntman Ausbildung.


----------



## xynlovesit (19. April 2012)

Ich wurde 17 letzen Monat und habe vor kurzem mein Fueherschein und Auto gekriegt. Da ich in Amerika lebe, hätte also mit 15 schon anfangen können den Fueherschein zu machen, und dann mit 16 fahren zu können.  Aber ich finde das ist hier kein Problem in Amerika, ich meine.. klar siehst du teilweise auch manchmal Spinner rumfahren, aber so im Ganzen fährt hier jeder anständig. 

Das Problem ist in Deutschland wiederum, wie alle fahren. Der andere raßt an einem vorbei, der andere fährt dicht auf, sobald man bei Gelb an der Ampel von der Bremse nicht geht, wird schon gehupt. Also Ihr seid eigentlich das Problem, nicht die jungen Leuten.


----------



## vollmi (19. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich war zugegebenermaßen ungenau. Kommt wohl davon, dass mir nebenher ein Gespräch über die Verfassungswidrigkeit des 'Erhöhten Beförderungsentgeltes' (40 Euro Schwarzfahrerpauschale) aufgedrängt wurde. Das macht stark schläfrig.
> 
> Junge Fahranfänger verschulden 70% aller Unfälle mit Personenschäden, _in denen sie verwickelt waren.
> _



Das würde ich jetzt aber nicht an "Jung" festmachen sondern an "Fahranfänger". Würde man jetzt sagen Autofahren ist erst ab 25 Jahren erlaubt dann wären die 25 Jährigen die Fahranfänger und würden 70% aller Unfälle mit Personenschäden verschulden.

Anfänger sind nunmal ein höheres Risiko. Aber irgendwann muss man mal anfangen und ich bezweifle das es an der Gesamtmenge der Unfälle wesentlich was ändert ob man nun ab 16 Fahren lässt ab 18 oder ab 20.

mfG René


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

Fahrsimulator klingt gut - am besten jeder Fahrschüler zockt einfach zur Prüfung ne Runde Gran Turismo und die besten 5 kriegen den Lappen.


----------



## madmurdock (19. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Fahrsimulator klingt gut - am besten jeder Fahrschüler zockt einfach zur Prüfung ne Runde Gran Turismo und die besten 5 kriegen den Lappen.



War natürlich additiv gemeint um besondere Situationen simulativ anschaubar zu machen. Ein plötzlich auftretendes Stauende kann so dem Fahrschüler nähergebracht werden und wie sich seine Aufmerksamkeit, Reaktionszeit und Bremsweg tatsächlich auswirkt..

Falls du gerne einzelne Aspekte aus den Comments einiger Leute raussuchst um sie kontextlos für polemische Aussagen zu verwenden, tust du mir echt leid. :/


----------



## Konov (20. April 2012)

madmurdock schrieb:


> War natürlich additiv gemeint um besondere Situationen simulativ anschaubar zu machen. Ein plötzlich auftretendes Stauende kann so dem Fahrschüler nähergebracht werden und wie sich seine Aufmerksamkeit, Reaktionszeit und Bremsweg tatsächlich auswirkt..
> 
> Falls du gerne einzelne Aspekte aus den Comments einiger Leute raussuchst um sie kontextlos für polemische Aussagen zu verwenden, tust du mir echt leid. :/



Das war ein Witz und ich wollte dich nicht dumm von der Seite anmachen, alles cool


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2012)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Ein plötzlich auftretendes Stauende kann so dem Fahrschüler nähergebracht werden und wie sich seine Aufmerksamkeit, Reaktionszeit und Bremsweg tatsächlich auswirkt..


Ich erinnere mich gut daran, als mein Fahrlehrer auf ner langen, abgeschiedenen Strasse, auf der am Tag maximal 3 Autos durchfahren (war glaub ich sogar ne Privatstrasse), sagte: "_Siehst Du das Schild dort vorn? Bis dahin beschleunigst Du jetzt mal auf 60_." Also beschleunigte ich auf 60 und fuhr mit 60 weiter. Als er dann meinte "_Bei dem Schild dort vorn machst Du nen Vollbremser_", gabs dann nen Vollbremser. Danach stiegen wir aus, er holte ein Massband aus der Tasche und ich erlebte zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben so richtig, wie lange ein Bremsweg bei ner Geschwindigkeit von 60 km/h bei ner Vollbremsung so sein kann. War recht beeindruckend und, ehrlich gesagt, auch erschreckend. Ich will einfach nie auf der Autobahn nen Vollbremser hinlegen müssen...


----------



## bkeleanor (20. April 2012)

Ich durft mal bei einer Subaru Autoshow an einem mini Fahrsicherheitstraining teilnehmen.
musste da auch auf 60 beschleunigen und dann voll in die eisen steigen. zusätzlich mussten wir aber noch ein ausweichmanöver fahren (nen kleinen schlenker). ich war sehr überrascht, wie kontrolliert der wagen dabei geblieben ist, kein heckausbrechen nichts.

so richtig in realität möcht ich das aber auch nie erleben.


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. April 2012)

Dafür!

Mein kleiner Bruder musste zu seiner Ausbildungszeit morgens um 6 Uhr mit der Mofa über einen dunklen Berg der durch den Wald ging, viele Serpentinen und so. Das halte ich für gefährlich, wenn da mal ein Autofahrer nicht so ganz geguckt hätte ...

Mit öffentlichen wäre er zu der Uhrzeit gar nicht auf die Arbeit gekommen, dabei sind es 9 Kilometer oder so.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. April 2012)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Unterricht anders sein als vor 10 bis 30 Jahren?


Siehe beispielsweise Close to oder Track my Ridy




vollmi schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt aber nicht an "Jung" festmachen sondern an "Fahranfänger".


Dann lies nochmal. Ich weiß nicht, wo ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt haben sollte.
Was du tun würdest, ändert nichts an den Tatsachen.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. April 2012)

Miss schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Bruder musste zu seiner Ausbildungszeit morgens um 6 Uhr mit der Mofa über einen dunklen Berg der durch den Wald ging, viele Serpentinen und so. Das halte ich für gefährlich, wenn da mal ein Autofahrer nicht so ganz geguckt hätte ...



Sorry wenn ich da jetzt ein wenig blöd komme. aber wenn er licht am mofa hat geht das schon. wenn eine anderer autofahrer nicht aufpasst kann knallts auch wenn er ein auto gehabt hätte. je nach dem kann er mitem mofa sogar noch besser ausweichen.

kanns nur nochmal sagen bin dagegen.


----------



## Potpotom (20. April 2012)

Die Idee ist doch eh schon wieder ad acta gelegt.


----------



## madmurdock (20. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich gut daran, als mein Fahrlehrer auf ner langen, abgeschiedenen Strasse, auf der am Tag maximal 3 Autos durchfahren (war glaub ich sogar ne Privatstrasse), sagte: "_Siehst Du das Schild dort vorn? Bis dahin beschleunigst Du jetzt mal auf 60_." Also beschleunigte ich auf 60 und fuhr mit 60 weiter. Als er dann meinte "_Bei dem Schild dort vorn machst Du nen Vollbremser_", gabs dann nen Vollbremser. Danach stiegen wir aus, er holte ein Massband aus der Tasche und ich erlebte zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben so richtig, wie lange ein Bremsweg bei ner Geschwindigkeit von 60 km/h bei ner Vollbremsung so sein kann. War recht beeindruckend und, ehrlich gesagt, auch erschreckend. Ich will einfach nie auf der Autobahn nen Vollbremser hinlegen müssen...



So was unterscheidet wohl echt gute und schlechte Fahrschulen. Bei mir wurd so was nie gemacht.. Noch nicht mal ne Vollbremsung.

Habe in knapp 12 Jahren zwar nie einen Unfall gehabt bis jetzt, aber das von mir oben angesprochene kommt echt zu kurz.

Solche Sachen, die Dein Fahrlehrer Dir aufgezeigt hat, gehören mMn zu der Ausbildung hinzu. Es sollten 2 3 Stunden mindestens solche Aktionen gemacht werden, damit der Fahrschüler schon früh die physikalschen Grenzen seines Autos kennenlernt und nicht erst die Erfahrung macht nachdem er mit 120 km/h und 1,2 Promille gegen nen Baum etc gerast ist.. Dann hilfts entweder dem Neuling mit Führerschein, den Mitfahrern oder andere in den Unfall geratene Autofahrer nicht.

Was ich mir auch vorstellen könnte, wär ein geselliger Abend mit der Fahrschulgruppe an einem Privat-Flugplatz. Gegen Nachmittag werden Tests über Reaktionszeit, Piolenumrundung etc etc gemacht und dann noch mal später nach 2, 3 Bierchen - natürlich mit dem Fahrlehrer nebenan. Hier an dieser Stelle wären natürlich Simulatoren am besten geeignet und aus Sicherheitsgründen wäre solch ein Event wohl eh nicht realisierbar - aber helfen würds schon.

Hat eigentlich jemand Vergleiche zu anderen Ländern? Wie "hart" ist bei uns die Ausbildung/Prüfungsanforderungen? In welchen Ländern ist die Durchfallquote am höchsten? Welche Leute haben auf deutschen Strassen mit ausländischem Führerschein nichts zu suchen?


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. April 2012)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Vergleiche zu anderen Ländern? Wie "hart" ist bei uns die Ausbildung/Prüfungsanforderungen? In welchen Ländern ist die Durchfallquote am höchsten? Welche Leute haben auf deutschen Strassen mit ausländischen Führerschein nichts zu suchen?



Vielleicht kann ich dir sowas am Montag beschaffen, für heute ist Feierabend und ich bin unfallfrei vorm heimischen PC gelandet (und habe doch glatt die Spargelkönigin vorm Supermarkt verpasst, tzz tzz).
Es gibt jedenfalls auch innerhalb der Bundesrepublik Unterschiede. Ein Land fiel durch eine besonders hohe Durchfallquote bei der Führerscheinprüfung auf. Es folgte eine erbitterte Diskussion darum, ob a) die Fahrschüler zu doof sind b) die Fahrlehrer unfähig oder c) a+b gleichauf mit anderen Bundesländern, aber die Fahrprüfer strenger sind.

Die Vorurteile in meiner Region: Berliner haben maximal drei Gänge am Auto und sind Sonntagsfahrer, Havelländer ziehen Staus auf der Berliner Stadtautobahn in die Länge und faseln dabei was von Sicherheitsabstand, PM-Kennzeichen veranlasst zum sofortigen In-Deckung-Gehen.


----------



## Legendary (21. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Die Vorurteile in meiner Region: Berliner haben maximal drei Gänge am Auto und sind Sonntagsfahrer, Havelländer ziehen Staus auf der Berliner Stadtautobahn in die Länge und faseln dabei was von Sicherheitsabstand, PM-Kennzeichen veranlasst zum sofortigen In-Deckung-Gehen.


Ist bei uns genauso mit PAN (Pass auf Niederbayer) und Münchnern wobei die bei uns jetzt nicht so häufig vorkommen. Bei PAN Autofahrern denk ich mir oft, dass die ihren Führerschein an der Losbude gewonnen haben. Drängeln, fahren zu schnell, überholen teilweise an unmöglichen Stellen...wobei man immer behauptet das die Dipferlfahrer (AÖ wo ich herkomme und MÜ) die schlimmsten sind, empfinde ich aber nicht so. Ich fahre hier schließlich jeden Tag rum. 


Höchste Durchfallquote? Sicherlich Schleswig-Holstein oder so.


----------



## Slayed (21. April 2012)

Gibts hier im Odenwald auch, wenn man en Auto sieht was scheiße zusammenfährt hat es dass Kennzeichen OF, meine devise ist da immer extra sicherheitsabstand oder wenns geht überholen 

Aber BTT, der vorsatz den Auto Führerschein ab 16 zu machen damit man zur Lehrstelle kommt halte ich für gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ich würde aber vorher einfach die Bus- und Bahnverbindungen hier auf dem Land verbessern, scheint mir sinnvoller.


----------



## ego1899 (21. April 2012)

Naja ich glaube man kommt doch heute überall hin mit Bus & Bahn, auch auf dem tiefstem Dorf... Obwohl naja ich kenn durch die Verwandschaft ein paar Einöden, da stell ich mir das zwar sehr schwierig, aber nicht unmöglich vor ^^

Ich bin generell absolut dagegen! Die Gründe die dagegen sprechen wurden hier ja schon zu genüge festgehalten. Ich persönlich kenne auch niemanden in dem Alter den ich Reif genug dafür halte ihn hinter ein Steuer zu setzen und auf den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr loszulassen...
Es gibt da mit Sicherheit Ausnahmen, dass ist mir klar, aber der Großteil is das wohl mit Sicherheit nicht.



Slayed schrieb:


> Gibts hier im Odenwald auch, wenn man en Auto sieht was scheiße zusammenfährt hat es dass Kennzeichen OF, meine devise ist da immer extra sicherheitsabstand oder wenns geht überholen



Das die Offebäscher kein Auto fahren können, dürfte allgemein bekannt sein. Letztes mal hat einer vor meinen Augen fast ein Kind angefahren, weil er wohl geträumt is und einfach bei Rot gefahren is halt...
Deswegen sagt man hier ja auch gerne "Ohne Führerschein" oder auch "Ohnre Ferstand" wegen des Kennzeichens xD (Ja mir ist bewusst das man Verstand mit V schreibt, ich hab mir das nich ausgedacht ^^ )


----------



## Miss Mojo (23. April 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich da jetzt ein wenig blöd komme. aber wenn er licht am mofa hat geht das schon. wenn eine anderer autofahrer nicht aufpasst kann knallts auch wenn er ein auto gehabt hätte. je nach dem kann er mitem mofa sogar noch besser ausweichen.
> 
> kanns nur nochmal sagen bin dagegen.




Es geht um die Serpentinen, dann noch dunkler Wald, die Strecke ist eigentlich nicht viel befahren - die Autofahrer schneiden die Kurve - ich denke nicht, dass der Schaden der gleiche ist ob vorne ne Mofa oder ein Auto mit Knautschzone fährt. 

Es ist durchaus gefährlicher auf einem Zweirad zu hocken als IN einem Auto.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. April 2012)

Miss schrieb:


> Es geht um die Serpentinen, dann noch dunkler Wald, die Strecke ist eigentlich nicht viel befahren - die Autofahrer schneiden die Kurve - ich denke nicht, dass der Schaden der gleiche ist ob vorne ne Mofa oder ein Auto mit Knautschzone fährt.
> 
> Es ist durchaus gefährlicher auf einem Zweirad zu hocken als IN einem Auto.



Haarnadeln, eng, dunkel und die entgegenkommenden autos schneiden die kurve?
keine frage natürlich ist man als mofa fahre schlechter dran als der im auto...bei einem unfall sowieso.
In haarnadeln wird aber nicht so schnell gefahren, also kann man eher noch reagieren.

Mofas sollte man überigens auch verbieten...14 jährige gehören nicht auf die Strasse. die mit ihren helmen die sie tragen wie mützen und keine ahnung von rechtsvortritt haben oder von zeichen geben beim abbiegen.


----------



## Miss Mojo (24. April 2012)

Geht doch erst ab 15, oder?

Finde die Dinger aber auch urs gefährlich! Ich als Autofahrer fühle mich darauf schon echt unwohl. Dazu kommt, dass gerade Jugendliche in ländlichen Gebieten die Dinger nutzen weil eben so 1 mal die Stunde nen Bus kommt. Zwischen 9 und 18 Uhr. -.- Und dort gibt es eben Wald, und enge Straßen und sonst was.

Ich finde es aber auch schlimm wenn ich sehe, dass die Kids in den 20 Jahre alten mini-knautschzonen Autos hocken - gerade Fahranfänger sollten vollstes Polster haben. Wenn da mal nen Audi oder Mercedes gegen donnert ist doch Matsche! Wie man das umsetzen kann weiss ich auch nicht, ist mir schon klar, dass gerade diese Zielgrupp keine Knete hat. Ich finde es nur eigentlisch schlimm. 

Die meisten Unfälle passieren übrigens nur deshalb in einer bestimmten Altersgruppe weil in der Regel Leute nach dem 1sten Jahr anfangen unvorsichtiger zu fahren.

Oder halt ein bisschen anders - habe das selber erlebt, obwohl ich seit über 10 Jahren den Führerschein habe, habe ich erst seit 1.5 Jahren ein eigenes Auto und da hat sich nach nem Jahr circa auch viel geändert! Obwohl ich immer noch nen Schulterblick mache ... 

Das begleitete Fahren finde ich ja nicht allzu schlecht, zumindest wenn es nicht Pflicht ist. Habe mit meinem Bruder eine seiner ersten Autobahnfahrten zusammen gemacht - 300 KM, Kasseler Berge mit nem alten Ford Fiesta  War lustig. Solche Sachen wie "Bei Schulterblick nehmen wir das Lenkrad aber bitte NICHT mit" oder "Ohhh - wenn wir einmal hinter nem LKW am Berg kleben, dann ziehen wir mit 50 abe rnicht auf die mittlere Spur!" sind schon Dinge die man Anfängern mit an die Hand geben kann. Ganzu davon abgesehen, dass man natürlich auch noch moralischen Beistand leisten kann bei viel Verkehr, die allgemeine Richtung und Erfahrungswerte. Ich glaube diese Fahrt hat ihm echt geholfen sich selbst und das Auto einzuschätzen und auch mehr Übung mit Verkehr allgemein vermittelt. Von daher finde ich das eine gute Sache. 

Eltern sollten sich aber auch mal selbst einschätzen, niemandem bringt es was wenn die Mama total panisch daneben hockt ...


----------



## Doofkatze (24. April 2012)

Führerschein mit 16 im allgemeinen finde ich quatsch. Ich glaube, das der Hormonhaushalt gemischt mit einer Verantwortung für Tier, Auto, dem Menschen vor und hinter dem Lenkrad eine ... nun ja ... gefährliche Mischung sein kann. Dennoch ist die Sonderfallregelung recht gut. Ich lebe ja ebenfalls "auf dem Land" und kenne daher die Probleme in der Familie, aber auch die längeren Wegstrecken recht gut.

Mein Cousin beispielsweise durfte mit 13 oder 14 seinen Traktorführerschein machen und ab da auch Roller fahren. Der Traktorführerschein benötigte eine Sondergenehmigung, eben weil er die Hauptperson neben dem richtigen Bauern auf dem Hof war, durfte er diesen immerhin 2 Jahre vorher abschließen, um aushelfen zu können. Immerhin muss man bedenken, das er da ja schon quasi 1 Jahrzehnt lang das Gerät bedienen konnte.

Desweiteren finde ich die Busfahrten bis heute unzumutbar. Der nächste Busknotenpunkt liegt 30 Minuten zu Fuß entfernt und der Bus vor Ort fährt nur alle 2 Stunden in eine Richtung, beginnend um 7 Uhr morgens, endend um 7 Uhr abends, am Wochenende wurde die Linie komplett gestrichen.

Springt mein Auto nicht an, bräuchte ich mit der richtigen Busverbindung(!) rund 4-5 Stunden, um die 20 km zur Arbeit zurückzulegen. Mit dem Laufweg von 30 Minuten sinds schon nur noch 2 Stunden. Als ich mein Abitur in einer anderen Stadt gemacht habe, musste ich von meiner Mutter täglich zum nächsten Busbahnhof gebracht werden, um von dort aus kurz vor 6 Uhr loszufahren, um dann immerhin 55 Minuten vor der Schule zu warten. Hätte ich den regulären Bus genommen, also morgens von der örtlichen Haltestelle losgefahren, wäre ich gegen 13 Uhr an der Schule angekommen :-) Bei einem Weg von 20 km.

Unter solchen Umständen wäre es wirklich schön gewesen, den Führerschein früher machen zu können. Für die Fahrt mit dem Roller hatte ich nie die richtige "Gestalt", zumal wir stärkere famililäre Probleme zu der gegebenen Zeit hatten.


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Hätte ich den regulären Bus genommen, also morgens von der örtlichen Haltestelle losgefahren, wäre ich gegen 13 Uhr an der Schule angekommen :-) Bei einem Weg von 20 km.



Klingt doch spannend, jeden mittag um 13 Uhr erst in der Schule. Das wichtigste bekommste da noch mit


----------



## Ellesmere (24. April 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> [...]Unter solchen Umständen wäre es wirklich schön gewesen, den Führerschein früher machen zu können. Für die Fahrt mit dem Roller hatte ich nie die richtige "Gestalt", zumal wir stärkere famililäre Probleme zu der gegebenen Zeit hatten.



Was heisst denn "nie die richtige Gestalt"?! Wo liegt denn die höchst "Belastungsgrenze" bei so einem Ding? Zu schmal kann man doch glaub ich nicht sein?


----------



## Miss Mojo (24. April 2012)

Stimme dem zu, dass die Busverbindungen und auch teilweise Bahn eine absolute Zumutung sind! 

Selbst in der Umgebung von Grßstädten. Als Beispiel - ich wohne direkt vor Frankfurt - zum Einkaufen möchte ich gerne nach Wiesbaden fahren. Mit dem Auto fahre ich von meiner Haustür zur A66 so ungefähr 5 Minuten, dann geht es immer gerade raus und voila! 20 Minuten später bin ich in der Wiesbadener Innenstadt! 

Szenario mit den öffentlichen:

15 Minuten Fussweg Bahnhof 
15 Minuten Bahn zum Hbf Frankfurt
30 Minuten warten
35 Minuten Fahrt Wiesbaden Hbf

und dafür zahle ich dann auch noch one way 8,30 € 

Das heisst, 16,60 € für Hin und Zurück von 50 Kilometer und das dauert dann auch noch 3 Stunden für beide Wege?  

Also ich weiss ja nicht, aber sehr attraktiv finde ich das nicht ... Um es fair zu gestalten, wenn ich den ganzen Tag so lang ich will direkt in Wiesbaden Mitte parke zahle ich maximal 8 oder 9 &#8364; und parke wirklich zentral.


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Tja am besten ist immer noch ne Großstadt und da mitm Fahrrad fahren.... ^^
Wobei das auch seine Nachteile hat, aber das hatten wir ja schon x-mal diskutiert.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. April 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Was heisst denn "nie die richtige Gestalt"?! Wo liegt denn die höchst "Belastungsgrenze" bei so einem Ding? Zu schmal kann man doch glaub ich nicht sein?



Nunja, die Gründe gegen den Führerschein mit 16 waren eben doch eine Vermischung der aktuellen Situation. Mein Vater war gerade plötzlich verstorben, meine Mutter wie auch wir Kinder waren in einem tiefen emotionalem Loch, zusätzlich kam eine gewisse finanzielle Mehrbelastung durch eine zu bauende Kläranlage. Zudem muss man ganz klar sagen, das ich 1. noch nicht geistig reif genug war, um so eine Verantwortung zu übernehmen, zumal ich auch damals nie den Wunsch geäußert habe, neben meinem fast schon bevorstehenden Autoführerschein mit 18 noch vorher Roller fahren zu wollen. 
Erst ein wenig später, als immerhin die halbe Schule (Berufsschule) mit Kfz unterwegs war, kam dieser Wunsch auf und als ich dann angefangen habe, für den Führerschein zu lernen, waren auch schon wieder Sommerferien, gen Ende der Sommerferien bestand ich den Führerschein und bekam ca. 3 Monate später meinen kleinen Polo, eben weil sich die Suche aufgrund weiterer finanzieller Probleme meiner Mutter, aber auch einfach, weil ich mit meinen knapp 2 Metern keinen Platz in einigen Autos hatte, dann zog.

In diesen wenigen Monaten gabs dann eben diesen Riesenwandel, wo man persönlich eben nicht mehr einverstanden war, erst ne knappe Stunde nach Schulende den ersten Bus nehmen zu können und dann eben diese andere Berufsschule in der anderen Stadt, wo es schlichtweg unmöglich war, das per Bus handzuhaben.


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2012)

Miss schrieb:


> Szenario mit den öffentlichen:
> 
> 15 Minuten Fussweg Bahnhof
> 15 Minuten Bahn zum Hbf Frankfurt
> ...



Ich weiß ja nich wo du wohnst, dass du 15 min Fußweg zu der nächsten Haltestelle hast 
Aber das es ne Weile dauert vom HBF Frankfurt bis nach Wiesbaden kann ich bestätigen. 43 Minuten laut Plan sogar.
Aber du nimmst wahrscheinlich die um 6:53 Uhr, die brauch irgendwie nur 35 warum auch immer ^^

Die Fahrt ist natürlich teuer, weil man durch mehrere Tarifgebiete fährt. Ich bin früher ab und an nach Mainz gefahren um ne Xbox flashen zu lassen, daher weiß ich das ^^

Die Entfernung von Frankfurt nach Wiesbaden beträgt ziemlich genau 37km laut Routenplaner. Wenn du allein schon 15 min nach Frankfurt brauchst und von dort aus fährst sagt mir das, dass du es wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Kilometer weiter hast. Sagen wir doch mal 45.

Das sind dann 90km am Tag. Dein Verbrauch liegt mal ganz grob geschätzt bei hmmm Autobahn und so. Sagen wir mal 8 Liter? Das is glaube ich noch großzügig.

8 Liter bei, sagen wir mal Diesel um weiterhin großzügig zu bleiben, kosten dich bei dem aktuellem Spritpreis von 1,47 pro Liter also fast 12 Euro am Tag. Mit der Parkerei also ca. 20 Euro täglich.
Bei 5 Tagen in der Woche bist du dann im Monat bei ca. 320 Euro. 
Wenn du nen Benziner fährst, der wahrscheinlich auch mehr schluckt wenn du den auf der Autobahn trittst bezahlst du wesentlich mehr ^^

Eine Monatskarte würde dich laut meinem RMV Fahrplanbuch von 2012 158 Euro kosten, also knapp halb so viel. Wenn du sie überhaupt selbst zahlen musst, dass Jobticket wird ja mittlerweile oft vom Arbeitgeber spendiert meiner Erfahrung nach.

Mal abgesehen vom Finanziellen hast du bei deiner Pendlerei mit dem Auto dann noch den nervigen Berufsverkehr. Wenn du da im Stau stehst jeden morgen bezweifel ich eigentlich das du mit der Bahn wesentlich langsamer wärst.
Vor allem is es mir schleierhaft das du immer 30 Minuten auf die S1 warten musst. Die müsste dir dann ja theoretisch immer direkt vor der Nase wegfahren, da sie im 30 Minuten-Takt fährt.
In der S-Bahn kannst du außerdem nochmal ein wenig entspannen, richtig wach werden, die Zeitung lesen, was auch immer...

Ich gebe zu, dass das Autofahren natürlich wesentlich komfortabler is. Man steigt ein, fährt und steigt da aus wo man hin will. Wind und Wetter können einem relativ egal sein und man hat auf dem Heimweg auch mal ein paar schnelle Besorgungen gemacht.

Ich bin auch kein Fan von den öffentlichen, aber schlauer wäre es halt trotzdem irgendwo... Und auch noch gut für die Umwelt xD ;D

Naja, wer klugscheißt hat schlau gegessen!


----------



## Miss Mojo (24. April 2012)

Weil Du es so schön ausgefusselt hast mache ich das gerne für Dich auch.

Ich wohne in Eschborn, was ja zwischen Frankfurt und Wiesbaden liegt. Ja, hier gibt es 2 Haltestellen - da eine davon noch zu Frankfurt gehört laufe ich dorthin, das dauert 5 Minuten länger, spart mir aber 1,40 € pro Strecke was ja schon beachtlich ist. 

Mit dem Auto sind es von mir nach Wiesbaden 27 KM bis zu meinem favorisierten Parkhaus wo ich ja (habe ich bereits geschrieben) parke wenn ich shoppen gehe.

Ich arbeite nicht in Wiesbaden, sondern in Eschborn - ich laufe zur Arbeit und nutze mein Auto nur für meine Freizeit, in meiner Freizeit habe ich keine Lust 17 € für 3 Stunden Bummelbahn auszugeben damit ich mich dann woanders erholen kann  Am WE hat´s im übrigen keinen Berufsverkehr  

Je länger ich Deine Ausführung lese.. ehrlich, ich habe geschrieben SHOPPEN. Welcher Depp parkt bitte in nem Parkhaus jeden Tag und hat da kein Abo?!


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2012)

Hm ok da musste ich jetzt selber lachen irgendwie 

Wenn du das in deiner FREIZEIT machst, nur am WE, natürlich auch noch knappe 20km WENIGER Strecke hast, als in meinem Beispiel, dann ergibt das natürlich auch total Sinn... ^^
Kann ich ja nich ahnen 

Aber wäre dies alles nicht der Fall, sondern GENAU so wie in meinem Beispiel hätte ich aber sooowas von recht!


----------



## Manaori (25. April 2012)

Miss schrieb:


> Stimme dem zu, dass die Busverbindungen und auch teilweise Bahn eine absolute Zumutung sind!
> 
> Selbst in der Umgebung von Grßstädten. Als Beispiel - ich wohne direkt vor Frankfurt - zum Einkaufen möchte ich gerne nach Wiesbaden fahren. Mit dem Auto fahre ich von meiner Haustür zur A66 so ungefähr 5 Minuten, dann geht es immer gerade raus und voila! 20 Minuten später bin ich in der Wiesbadener Innenstadt!
> 
> ...




Führerschein mit 16 ist, wenn man von den Möglichkeiten, die die Öffis anbieten, nicht das schlechteste. Ich dachte ja früher in Österreich, unsere Verbindungen seien schlecht... nix da. Mittlerweile lebe ich ungeäfhr 20km weg von Kiel in einem kleinen Touristenort. Da ich Schicht arbeite, muss ich entweder um sehcs uhr früh auf der Arbeit sein oder aber ich bin um 22 Uhr mit der Arbeit fertig, je nach Schicht. Zu beiden Zeiten fahren von unserem Ort aus keine Busse, ich würde also zu spät kommen bzw nicht mehr nach Hause können. 
Der Bus, der fahren würde - und es giobt nur eine Haltestelle für exakt eine Linie im Ort - würde ungefähr anderthalb Stunden fahren statt der zwanzig MInuten, die ich nach Kiel brauche, und kostet um die sieben Euro. Und das täglich zweimal, da käme man mit der Benzinrechnung auch nicht mehr hin. 
Jow, ich würde natürlich den Bus benutzen, wenn ich könnte und wenn es leistbar wäre. Könnt ich noch ein wenig pennen während der Fahrt und müsste nicht auf meinen Mitbewohner warten, um heim zu kommen, da ich noch keinen Führerschein habe. Aber gerade in Kiel sind erstens die Busfahrpreise extrem hoch (2,30 eine Fahrt von zehn Minuten, die ich auch fast täglich benutze) und zweitens ist der Ausbau der Öffis außerhalb der Stadt einfach nur mies. Also bitte sagt nicht, dass man mit den Öffis jederzeit alles erreichen kannn  Das mag da so sein, wo es S-Bahn oder so gibt oder bessere Strukturen, aber am Beispiel Kiel funktioniert es einfach nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (25. April 2012)

Das es für den ein oder anderen, der auf dem Dorf wohnt oder aus anderen Gründen Vorteile daraus ziehen würde, wenn er schon mit 16 Auto fahren dürfte ist klar.

Wirklich darauf angewiesen ist glaube ich nur ein sehr kleiner Teil dieser Altersgruppe. Es geht doch eher darum das du damit noch mehr jugendlichen denen es an Reife und Verantwortungsbewusstsein fehlt die Chance gibst sich und ihre Mitmenschen in Gefahr zu bringen. Die Unfallstatistik spricht nunmal für sich.

Ein Cousin von mir ist vor ein paar Jahren tödlich verunglückt und ist ganze 16 Jahre alt geworden. Das war zwar mit dem Roller, aber ein anderer Fahrer der zunächst Fahrerflucht begangen hat war auch darin verwickelt. 18 Jahre alt. Und sie waren nicht etwa auf dem Weg zur Schule, sondern haben ein Wettrennen gemacht...

Ich will das jetzt nicht verallgemeinern. 
Denn wir haben gelernt: ALLE Pauschalisierungen sind scheiße! 

Aber es ist halt einfach nunmal Tatsache das in so einem Alter nunmal überdurchschnittlich viel passiert. Und ich persönlich hab lieber ein paar Hundert Verkehrstote weniger im Jahr, wenn ich dafür in Kauf nehmen muss das sich der ein oder andere 16 jährige eine Alternative sucht um zur Arbeit zu kommen.

Zumal die meisten in dem Alter ja noch zur Schule gehen dürften und diese ist ja nicht selten auch irgendwo in der Nähe... Die 15 Jahre davor hat es ja auch irgendwie geklappt...


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

Generell ist es meiner Meinung nach auch verkehrt, noch mehr Autos auf den Verkehr loszulassen.
Das Auto (Elektrovariante ausgenommen!) ist nicht sonderlich zukunftsträchtig, was Umweltfreundlichkeit angeht und in Ballungsräumen ungeeignet.

Gerade Millionenstädte aber auch kleinere Großstädte wären am besten bedient mit noch besser ausgebauten öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln.
Da wird einfach zu wenig investiert.
Deutschlandweit wäre es sinnvoller, Geld in neue Schienenbahnen, U-Bahnen, Busse whatever zu investieren und die in jede Ecke fahren zu lassen, statt jedem Trottel ein Auto zu kaufen.

Die Zukunft gehört den Massen-Ballungsräumen und damit den Massentransportmitteln.


----------



## Miss Mojo (26. April 2012)

@ego  - ja wenn es so gewesen wäre, dann hättest Du Recht  Aber da ich da die gleichen Überlegungen habe wie Du sieht die Situation ja so aus wie sie ist (oder so, weisst schon was ich meine).

Ich wäre auch dafür - zuerst das öffentliche Verkehrsnetz in ländlichen Gebieten so zu subventionieren, dass eine gute Verbindung zur Arbeit (auch wenn jemand bereits um 6 Uhr im Betrieb sein muss) für alle Azubis gewährleistet ist. Meiner Meinung nach gehört das einfach mit zum Thema Bildung.

Naja - eigentlich work life balance, aber DAS ist in Deutschland halt echt vernachlässigt, das wissen wir alle -.-

Fahrgemeinschaften gibt es schon sehr lange und ich bin da auch ein großer Fan von, aber leider gibt es diese Möglichkeit halt nicht für alle. Wenn man dann auch überlegt wieviel ein Führerschein kostet - da wäre ich dann doch eher dafür, dass man sich auf den Ausbau des Verkehrsnetzes konzentriert.


----------

